# Stark white hairs in black puppy fur?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Individual white hairs (grizzle) are very common in blacks and can occur in blues, too, but the individual hairs don't indicate a dilute color (like blue). So, with the information you gave us, your puppy could be either black or blue.


----------



## pizzapizazz (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh interesting! I thought it was so odd that there are only 4 that I can see so far. I can't wait to see if she ends up clearing down the road to blue or not


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

My black standard spoo has a few white hairs together in his topknot, a couple behind one paw and a couple on the chin - still black as coal.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our black standard is technically an abstract or mismark. She has a tiny area of white on her chest, not noticeable if you aren't looking for it, and a small white area on her chin, again not too noticeable. She's from a BYB, nowhere near show quality, so I don't know anything about showing in conformation, but I'm guessing a black magic marker would take care of that in the ring.  She also has a few individual white hairs on her back. Jazz is 4.5 years old. The hairs on her back have just shown up in the past couple of years. I suppose that's what CM refers to as grizzle. Her coat is rather thin, but otherwise, she's a nice dark black.


----------



## Luna Anise (Jan 6, 2017)

Our Standard has white patches - She is technically an abstract..but also has white hair scattered throughout her coat. They are not noticeable until you really look though! In the sunlight she almost has a brown/red tinge to her. Her mother was creamy amber, and her father was white with gray parti. She was the only black one of the litter!


I grew up with a black standard but she started to get white/grey hairs on her back when she was pretty young- the grey/white spread and increased with age- i'm wondering if maybe she was actually grey?


----------



## Bluemoon (Dec 30, 2015)

Luna Anise said:


> Our Standard has white patches - She is technically an abstract..but also has white hair scattered throughout her coat. They are not noticeable until you really look though! In the sunlight she almost has a brown/red tinge to her. Her mother was creamy amber, and her father was white with gray parti. She was the only black one of the litter!
> 
> 
> I grew up with a black standard but she started to get white/grey hairs on her back when she was pretty young- the grey/white spread and increased with age- i'm wondering if maybe she was actually grey?


Zoie's mother was a Cafe (spelling?) and her father an apricot. All of her siblings from her litter, plus the previous were black with either phantom markings or white abstract.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Luna Anise said:


> Our Standard has white patches - She is technically an abstract..but also has white hair scattered throughout her coat. They are not noticeable until you really look though! In the sunlight she almost has a brown/red tinge to her. Her mother was creamy amber, and her father was white with gray parti. She was the only black one of the litter!
> 
> 
> I grew up with a black standard but she started to get white/grey hairs on her back when she was pretty young- the grey/white spread and increased with age- i'm wondering if maybe she was actually grey?


My best guess is She likely is a blue, considering the red tinge and the white hairs  my Hugo is a blue and has gone through the same phase, however hugo has always had a gray face since 6 weeks old  I believe he will fade into a light blue due to this 

6 months









4 months 










Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Not necessarily. Blacks can absolutely have a red tinge to their coat and individual white hairs have nothing to do with being blue.  Dogs who have individual white hairs and that gray out with age are just grizzled out blacks. Blues, while they may also end up having some individual white hairs, become blue not due to grizzling but due to an entire change of coat color at the root.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Not necessarily. Blacks can absolutely have a red tinge to their coat and individual white hairs have nothing to do with being blue.


Oh i did not know that...  thanks

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------

